
SMS Marketing Automation - takklz
https://www.outseed.io/
======
takklz
Hey all! Long time lurker of HN here and I thought I'd show off my project. I
literally could never have completed this without HN because I've learned so
much here. Big shout out to Tailwind CSS and TailwindUI. I don't know how I
could have ever made my app not look like a three year old put it together
without these two tools! Haha.

Anyways, I've been programming for about 5 or 6 years now. I randomly started
with Salesforce.com administration, moved into development and then went crazy
learning all kind of other technologies. (It's super painful for me to want to
go back to Salesforce.com development.)

Current stack of my app is Rails + Webpacker + Vue on Heroku. Literally the
easiest stack I have ever used to develop something new. I wouldn't hesitate
to recommend it to anyone for ease of use for a newbie.

Anyways, hope you all like it.

Try it out! Text HACKERNEWS to (208) 856-4213‬

